
YouTube - TRANSFORM Your IPHONE INTO A STUN GUN - jkopelman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr0lxnkNZEw&feature=player_embedded
======
geekfactor
Nice job indeed (with the video), but looks totally fake to me. Like they did
the electric arc in After Effects.

One thing's for sure, there's no way they're getting that into the App
Store... Apple doesn't like it when you repurpose the buttons!

------
Stevenup7002
This is going to get out of hand pretty quickly. Nice job though.

